# First IT JOB :)



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

Ok, so I graduate college in May, but I actually managed to get a job before even graduating. It's only part time though and ten dollars an our. I was hoping for at least full time. But beggers cannot be choosers, right? So I've already started searching for other jobs in the IT world locally. I was wondering, how long should I stay there? I have a figure in my head of 10 months to a year and during that time, get another certification (I passed my MOS Access recently). I was thinking maybe A+ or if there was one for like Windows 10 or something...not sure (ideas?). Anyway, I am someone who likes to plan 1-3 years into the future pretty much down to the quarter of the year...that just me. So this is why I am doing this. So, how does a person actually go about looking for a job when they are employed? I will be working straight 9-2 5 days a week. They already told me that (I start Monday ). How do you set up interviews when the big city (where I will have to most likely work) is almost an hour away. That would put my interview at like 5 or 6 or so since it's rush hour and that kind of thing. How does this kind of thing work? Any ideas, or information on how to do this? I cannot find anything online that fits this exact dilemma and I do not like to leave a job until I HAVE a job aka 2 week notice. 


Thank you, and I really appreciate all the help and support you all have helped me with over the years .


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as the interview goes, just tell the prospective employer what the situation is and they can try and work around your schedule if they're interested in hiring you. It may be that you'll need to do a few phone interviews or video calls before doing the in-person interview and at that point you'll have to schedule it somehow.

As far as what to study, it depends on what your interests are. Are you looking to do desktop support, networking, databases, programming? Once you know what your long-term goal is it'll be much easier to determine your next steps.

There is a Windows 10 certification upgrade from a previous Windows certification. There should be a straight windows 10 track as well. Info on MS certifications can be found here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/learning/certification-overview.aspx


----------



## dhiraj0620 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ask the recruiter to adjust the time suitable to you. Mention its reason why you are saying such like. Most of the organisation helps in such conditions.So its not big isssue.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I'm not too sure what I want to do yet lol. That sounds dumb I am sure. Some stuff I have liked, others I have not. So far what I have liked has been like upgrading hardware, interacting with the nice people(lol), what I have disliked...HIPPA lol. I dislike the infrastructure, passwords, the zillion and a half remote desktops and trying to explain to people which is for what part of their job(our employees deal with many different hospitals and doctors, for each one there is a separate piece of software and remote desktops. Things like that. I don't like making cat 5 cables, but cat 6 I like lol. I'm still too new to say exactly what I really like about this, especially since my job has be playing many, many roles. 

It's good to hear they will actually work with me though, that took a lot of worry from me.


----------

